# LGBT speech and float at inaguration



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

The president talked about gay rights and had an LGBT themed float at the inaguration.....WOW...I'm sure this is exactly what the Founding Fathers had in mind for a Presidential Inaguration......

http://www.dailybulletin.com/ci_22419015/obamas-support-gay-rights-during-inaugural-address-gets


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Joel98 said:


> The president talked about gay rights and had an LGBT themed float at the inaguration.....WOW...I'm sure this is exactly what the Founding Fathers had in mind for a Presidential Inaguration......
> 
> http://www.dailybulletin.com/ci_22419015/obamas-support-gay-rights-during-inaugural-address-gets


Who gives a fuck. The reality of the matter is that LGBT is pretty much a part of life at this point. I'd be more concerned if he had an anti gun float i.e. anti 2nd amendment. He supports Gay rights, Yay For Him.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Who gives a fuck. The reality of the matter is that LGBT is pretty much a part of life at this point. quote]
> .


A lot of people throughout the country (outside of liberal MA) refuse to accept it....but he feels he was given a mandate from the election to force his agenda, even though he squeaked by with only 51% of the vote


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah. Well, unfortunately he did squeak by.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Joel98 said:


> The president talked about gay rights and had an LGBT themed float at the inaguration.....WOW...I'm sure this is exactly what the Founding Fathers had in mind for a Presidential Inaguration......
> 
> http://www.dailybulletin.com/ci_22419015/obamas-support-gay-rights-during-inaugural-address-gets


Pretty sure the founding fathers founded this country to be free of government control over personal lives including sexual orientation.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

^ That


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Why must some people find it necessary to broadcast their sexual orientation to the world? Maybe I should make a sign saying "I love women" and march in the next Quincy Christmas Parade?

Before I got married, there was a gay couple in the apartment across from mine, and the only reason I knew they were gay was because the building was all one-bedroom apartments, so they weren't roommates. I couldn't have possibly cared less.....super nice guys who I used to have a beer with once in awhile. Who cares what consenting adults do with each other behind closed doors.....don't try to ram your agenda down my throat, don't try to "educate" (indoctrinate) my children, and we'll get along just fine.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am never the one to defend or support Obama. But in this case, it isn't he who is pushing an agenda, it is the LGBT. Cameras of the world media are out there after all. What ever. They have a right to freedom of speech and expression. I took an oath to protect that right among others.



> I do solemnly swear that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God.​


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

263FPD said:


> I am never the one to defend or support Obama. But in this case, it isn't he who is pushing an agenda, it is the LGBT. Cameras of the world media are out there after all. What ever. They have a right to freedom of speech and expression. I took an oath to protect that right among others.


Of course they have the right to express their sexuality, I just find it rather silly.

I don't think anyone on this site is more versed/sympathetic towards the transgender community, but making flamboyant public displays doesn't help your cause with most people.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I too absolutely couldn't care less what two consenting adults do amongst themselves. I'm not offended by the float I just don't understand it. If you seek equality, why try to stand out? 

I don't want to see a guy and a girl with public displays of affection just as I don't want to see 2 guys with public displays of affection. Now 2 attractive females? They should have a float in every parade. 

I keed, I keed


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

lofu said:


> Now 2 attractive females? They should have a float in every parade.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The way I look at it if two guys are hot for each other there are more wimmins for me


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Why must some people find it necessary to broadcast their sexual orientation to the world? Maybe I should make a sign saying "I love women" and march in the next Quincy Christmas Parade?
> 
> Before I got married, there was a gay couple in the apartment across from mine, and the only reason I knew they were gay was because the building was all one-bedroom apartments, so they weren't roommates. I couldn't have possibly cared less.....super nice guys who I used to have a beer with once in awhile. Who cares what consenting adults do with each other behind closed doors.....*don't try to ram your agenda down my throat*, don't try to "educate" (indoctrinate) my children, and we'll get along just fine.


----------

